# Does the Tiguan have active grille shutters?



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Trying to wire a light bar and there are these little rubber flaps in the grille and I don't want to run wires past them if they're grille shutters. Anyone know?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Also, anybody know what this thing is for? It's not a parking sensor since I have an SE. I'm afraid to block it with a light bar









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> Also, anybody know what this thing is for? It's not a parking sensor since I have an SE. I'm afraid to block it with a light bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...






That sensor is probably the one that lets you know if you are too close to the car in front of you (collision warning)


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

D3Audi said:


> Also, anybody know what this thing is for? It's not a parking sensor since I have an SE. I'm afraid to block it with a light bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like an outside temp sensor. The distance sensors are usually bigger and flat.


----------



## balesm01 (Mar 7, 2003)

Looks like a temp sensor


----------



## vdubsport93slc (Aug 2, 2016)

Yep Temp Sensor


----------



## Demetrius Joel (Feb 7, 2015)

im almost positive its the front collision sensor.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

balesm01 said:


> Looks like a temp sensor





Demetrius Joel said:


> im almost positive its the front collision sensor.


Could be either or both. Perhaps one of the members here who works for a VW dealer can look it up in the ETKA.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

It’s most definitely an Ambient Temperature Sensor

Here’s some borrowed terminology 

“What is the Ambient Temperature Sensor (Switch) all about?
Modern automotive HVAC systems have advanced by leaps and bounds over those used just a few years ago. Today, many high and even mid-range cars offer automatic climate control. This function basically allows you to “set it and forget it,” allowing the car’s computer to control the heating and cooling based on your preferred interior temperature. In order to do this, the computer needs information about not only the temperature inside the car, but also the ambient temperature outside the car.

The ambient temperature sensor (switch) is located either behind the front grille or in the front bumper. Its only job is to monitor air temperature (which it does through increasing/decreasing resistance in response to temperature fluctuations). This information is transmitted to the car’s computer, which then adjusts the climate control to meet your specifications.

If the ambient temperature sensor is damaged or fails, the car’s computer will not be able to automatically control the HVAC system, and the heater and air conditioner will only work in manual mode.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

epilot said:


> looks like an outside temp sensor





balesm01 said:


> looks like a temp sensor





vdubsport93slc said:


> yep temp sensor





piscoot said:


> it’s most definitely an ambient temperature sensor



^^
this


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks for the answers everyone. Got it installed. What a difference heheh









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

Dumb question, but what is the purpose of the light bar?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

NewJettaLease said:


> Dumb question, but what is the purpose of the light bar?


Depends on where you live lol. Many people just put it on to look cool. I always laugh when I see cars from Florida with them. 

I live in the Adirondack mountains in northern New York where there are many animals, (deer, turkeys, and even moose) so the added high beam light helps me see them because the stock high beams arent that good for flooding and throwing light. (They're decent for the most part, but in the mountains where there are no city lights is where I notice they could use improvement) Most of my commute consists of rural mountain back roads. I guess it's common in northern Europe to have light bars too. I find most the information on light bars and wiring from swedish websites lol. 





Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

D3Audi said:


> Depends on where you live lol. Many people just put it on to look cool. I always laugh when I see cars from Florida with them.
> 
> I live in the Adirondack mountains in northern New York where there are many animals, (deer, turkeys, and even moose) so the added high beam light helps me see them because the stock high beams arent that good for flooding and throwing light. (They're decent for the most part, but in the mountains where there are no city lights is where I notice they could use improvement) Most of my commute consists of rural mountain back roads. I guess it's common in northern Europe to have light bars too. I find most the information on light bars and wiring from swedish websites lol.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I thought I read that having more light near to the driver (like when people run fog lights permanently or probably this) actually reduces distance vision?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

richyrich999 said:


> I thought I read that having more light near to the driver (like when people run fog lights permanently or probably this) actually reduces distance vision?


Yes it does. My light bar currently has 50/50 spot and flood. I'm planning on replacing it with a full spot bar that will reduce the up close glare and get more light thrown down the road. It also doesn't help how low on the bumper the light bar is mounted. Because it shines off the road directly in front of the car. Another issue is that added light causes the street signs to shine back at you and can blind you. Lmao

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackfunk (Jul 11, 2012)

Plus it has the distinct pleasure of annoying both oncoming drivers and drivers in front of your car. Yeah. I totally hate and these things. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

blackfunk said:


> Plus it has the distinct pleasure of annoying both oncoming drivers and drivers in front of your car. Yeah. I totally hate and these things.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Well it's not turned on when there's oncoming traffic. That's why it's wired to my high beams and not a switch. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackfunk (Jul 11, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> Well it's not turned on when there's oncoming traffic. That's why it's wired to my high beams and not a switch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


This wasn't a shot at you. I was only stating that there are tons of people out there who actually do. In NYC. Where it has NO possible purpose other than to blind other drivers on the road.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

blackfunk said:


> This wasn't a shot at you. I was only stating that there are tons of people out there who actually do. In NYC. Where it has NO possible purpose other than to blind other drivers on the road.


It's all good. And I completely agree. Even up here in Northern NY near the canadian border there are many times I see idiots with these things wired to their low beams, fog lights, or a switch that they left turned on. It's completely absurd. They're the reason people are so against light bars. LED pods are another one. Many pickup trucks mod their fog light housings to use them. Next time I see someone with a light bar turned on I plan to give them a flick of the high beams. Lol. Fight fire with fire

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## c.rebelo95 (Sep 29, 2011)

What size bar did you go with?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

c.rebelo95 said:


> What size bar did you go with?


20". Same size as my custom euro plate

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Demetrius Joel said:


> im almost positive its the front collision sensor.


FWIW, the front collision radar sensor is integrated into the VW emblem, if your car is equipped.

That's why it's flat and glossy.


----------



## c.rebelo95 (Sep 29, 2011)

D3Audi said:


> 20". Same size as my custom euro plate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


It's a good size. My euro plate is in the back. I plan to mount a LED bar where you did but I also want to add OEM fogs first, since my SE 4motion didn't come with them. What are you using for a switch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

c.rebelo95 said:


> It's a good size. My euro plate is in the back. I plan to mount a LED bar where you did but I also want to add OEM fogs first, since my SE 4motion didn't come with them. What are you using for a switch?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not using a switch. LED bar is directly wired to the high beams. I find that with a switch it's easy to leave it turned on and forget about it. 

I had hid high beams but removed them, now I have the relay switch wire spliced to an aftermarket LED H7 bulb in the high beams. So all of my wiring is still factory if I wanna go back to stock. But the light bar turns on with the high beams 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## sdprice10392 (Feb 25, 2018)

Any chance you could upload a couple of picture of how and where you mounted the light bar and the wiring you are talking about? I want to keep the wiring and such stock but like you the high beams just don't cut it. I live in a rural area with deer everywhere and miss the light bar on my truck for that reason. Thanks


----------



## sdprice10392 (Feb 25, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> Not using a switch. LED bar is directly wired to the high beams. I find that with a switch it's easy to leave it turned on and forget about it.
> 
> I had hid high beams but removed them, now I have the relay switch wire spliced to an aftermarket LED H7 bulb in the high beams. So all of my wiring is still factory if I wanna go back to stock. But the light bar turns on with the high beams
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


How did you end up mounting it? Any chance you could take some closer pictures of the mounting and the wiring. I miss the light bar on my truck and the highbeams are just not that great on the tiguan.


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

Would also love more info on mounting and wiring.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Hahaha. Currently it's just mounted with heavy duty zip ties. They line up perfectly with the grille and you can't even tell. It was only supposed to be temporary but I might actually leave it this way. It's been reliable so far and completely reversable if I want. If you zoom in on the picture i posted you can see it better. I'm not 100% if I'm gonna leave the light bar. I don't know if I like it or not. The brightness of it sure is nice. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

sdprice10392 said:


> Any chance you could upload a couple of picture of how and where you mounted the light bar and the wiring you are talking about? I want to keep the wiring and such stock but like you the high beams just don't cut it. I live in a rural area with deer everywhere and miss the light bar on my truck for that reason. Thanks


I will try to remember to take a picture of the wiring tomorrow. Basically I have the light bar on a relay from the battery. And from the relay there's a switch wire. Instead of wiring that switch wire to a switch in the cabin. I spliced the wiring to the high beams... But I have aftermarket LED high beam bulbs. And they have a little wire length before they conenct into the factory wiring from the bulbs. So I spliced that section of the LED bulb between the actual bulb and where it connects in to the oem wiring. So if I want to put the normal H7 halogen back in there, nothing will be permanent.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

